# Trumpets are up



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

and a few Cantharellus cinnabarinus to

[/url]

[url=http://s537.photobucket.com/user/hazeljason/media/DSCN1253_1.jpg.html][img][/url]


[url=http://s537.photobucket.com/user/hazeljason/media/DSCN1250_1.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s537.photobucket.com/user/hazeljason/media/DSCN1259.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice going JasonL, now I know I got abt 2/3 weeks to get all the summer chores done up here in Wisconie.
Great photo's too


----------

